# Tesla Sunsets



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

I took a beautiful shot of a Model S and thought it would be fun to create a place for others to share. Please your own pics vs. those off the internet. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

InElonWeTrust said:


> I took a beautiful shot of a Model S and thought it would be fun to create a place for others to share. Please your own pics vs. those off the internet. Thanks for sharing.


I really like that color. Hope I can get it on my ≡.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

I have a few of these over the past few years...

Here's a funny couple of shots...

Growing up in the West Coast, a Sunset shot usually looks great with the sun over the beach (we took this first one in Maine, when we drove cross-country in 2015 (here's the specific day for the shot (#13)) )

IMG_20150514_191813 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

The SUN WAS BEHIND US...

had to move to another location to catch the sun behind the car...

IMG_0306 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Here's a few we took with The Tesla Owners Club of Orange County (the formerly OC Tesla Club) in 2014...

IMG_5956 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

A Thursday night dinner with our friends at the OC Tesla Group... sunset and some rEVolutionaries! by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr

Lots more if you follow my blog, twitter, or flickr...


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

AEDennis said:


> I have a few of these over the past few years...
> 
> Here's a funny couple of shots...
> 
> ...


Very nice, thanks for sharing. I'll look for you on both social media sites.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

InElonWeTrust said:


> I took a beautiful shot of a Model S and thought it would be fun to create a place for others to share. Please your own pics vs. those off the internet. Thanks for sharing.


That color was at the top of my list for a potential Model ☰ color... until they discontinued it 

I have not taken any Tesla sunset photos (YET), but changed my avatar to a current car in front of a setting sun. Hopefully within a year, that'll be looking more Muskonian


----------



## AZ Desert Driver (May 2, 2016)

That color is called Titanium. Three days after I took delivery of mine - they discontinued. It is a wonderful, subtle color. I prepped it with a c-quartz finish, wash it by foam gun often and park it sideways in diagonal slots whenever possible. 
Buy quality and you only cringe once!! Snooze and Loose. lets see, what other aphorism can I use?


----------

